# Master Sorbet Technique



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok, I'm patching this together from a bunch of different stuff I've read over the years. It's pretty skechty. Lemme know if I'm missing something.

1) Make a big supply concentrated sugar syrup. 24 Baume?

2) Prepare fruit base. Puree fruit, open bottle of juice, etc. Adjust flavors. Fiddle with stabilizers

3) 'Dilute' fruit base with sugar syrup until you get ~18 Baume

4) Chill/age

5) Churn

This is mostly for fresh fruit. I am a little worried that with low moisture fruit or a cooked fruit (say roasted/caramelized apple or pears) would have enough inherent water in them. So I'd have to add water. Don't have a general rule for that yet.

Also, not sure how I should address the issue of the invert sugars like HF and high DE corn syrup. I was thinking of including them in the main supply of sucrose syrup, but that would throw off the meaning of the Baume reading, because inverts lower the freezing point more then sucrose.

I suppose this could work with purees from manufactures. They seem to have their own ideas. I was looking at the fact sheet from Les Verges Boiron, they want atomized gloucoe, pfft

Or I suppose I should go rob a bank and buy a pacojet. Don't have to worry about the sciency stuff then.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You also have to take into account the fiber content of various fruits.  Apples and raspberries have much, much more fiber than, say lemons or limes.

Glucose is in there to prevent crystalization of sugar. A low d.e. glucose will contribute a lot of body to the sorbet as well.  Some add in invert sugar (trimoline) to combat crystalization, honey is a natural form of partial converted invert sugar, and you can also make your own with sugar and baking soda.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure if this Table for Sorbet will help or not. It is based on a line of commercial purees but it might provide a basis for you.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

It's helping a little. I'm not sure I understand some of their formula choices though. Might help if they published their ingredient specs.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ahh, Tin....

You have difficulty with my post and advice, eh?

Look, you have to treat each ingredient with respect, that is, each ingredient is different from the other.

Baume degrees only work as a general guidline,  if you look at each sorbet recipie from, say Boiron, or Ravi, each recipie will differ.  Why?

Make a lemon sorbet, you can go as high as 22 baume, it will still be thin and icy.

Make a raspberry sorbet, you can go as low as 16, it will be thick and have a great mouthfeel, 20 it will be even smoother but sweeter.

Conclusion?

There is no "master" recipie.  Each sorbet varieity must be treated differently, respect the ingredient and the amount of natural sugars and fiber it has.

Hope this helps


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Thank you for elaborating. I was referring to the Boiron Frerers guide for their frozen purees and concentrates. Especially their rational behind the amounts of atomized glucose, 'invert sugar', and sucrose. For example, their recipe for lemon sorbet calls for less % of invert sugar then raspberry. Also, their use of atomized glucose doesn't seen to track either. My understanding is that atomized glucose is used when you don't want to add the additional moisture from syrups, but that doesn't seem to be the case here because many of the recipes call for additional water, regardless of the amount of atomized glucose called for.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Anyway, I'm not so much looking for a master recipe, but guidelines and technique so one can work on the fly because one knows what he's doing.

Just checked, my hydrometer is in transit from OH. I'm so excited!!! Too bad the other stuff in my order isn't...

Anyway, thinking about stabilizers:

Very cool idea about making your own invert sugar. Found a lot of recipes used acid, not baking soda.

http://www.chefeddy.com/2009/11/invert-sugar/

Don't have any gums on hand. I'm going to check out some health food stores because they seem to sell a lot of that stuff at better prices then the on line culinary purveyors.

Not sure where to get suitable corn syrup. I want to stay away from Karo because of the added vanilla. Also want to get some low DE syrup for the texture.

I have some Korean cooking syrup, I think it's a malt, that might work well in some recipes.

No pectin or preserves to sacrifice.

I was thinking of trying cornstarch since that works well in ice cream.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Found an interesting chart here: http://www.jkings.com/pdf/sweetness_index/sweetnessindex.pdf

Research continues. Things will start hopping next week when hopefully my stuff from amazon gets here.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

From my experience, don't waste your money on a Pacojet. I thought they were fancy, fussy and took too long.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I staged at a place that had a pacojet. I thought that the sorbet was a little icey, but the ones I tasted had been stored awhile, and weren't freshly pacotized.

Interesting blog post on stabilizers.

http://mlaiskonis.typepad.com/workbook/2009/03/bespoke.html


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

http://mlaiskonis.typepad.com/workbook/2009/01/more-math-sorbet.html

http://mlaiskonis.typepad.com/workbook/2009/01/doing-the-math.html

http://mlaiskonis.typepad.com/workbook/2009/03/vintage.html

http://mlaiskonis.typepad.com/workbook/2009/02/creamy.html


----------

